# Pig Down



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I Put my first animal down sunday morning with my Home made Longbow
Shot was taken at about 10 yards and placed high and behind the shoulder. 
pig was a smaller pig but, he still ran for about 75 yard or so. Tracked and found him after an hour sit. Pretty satisfied with using a longbow and never having shot anything else. Arrow was a cedar shaft, with a simmons treeshark 2 blade broad head. 
I never post in this forum but, I thought I would share.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You killed a pig with a home made bow. I consider that pretty neat!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> You killed a pig with a home made bow. I consider that pretty neat!


Yes that is pretty bad arse!


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

Any pictures of your bow?


TOPWATERTOM


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Dang! With a homemade long bow, I consider that true hunter right there.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That is really cool. I'd like pics of bow and arrow. Congrats!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done. I have done this as well and know how difficult it is. Congrats


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Post up the pics of the bow and piggy! Pretty kickass IMO. Congrats


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*Bow and pigg*

Here ya go


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> You killed a pig with a home made bow. I consider that pretty neat!


^^^What he said! Well done


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

CONGTAT'S on being a real hunter.........


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, I forgot I posted this up already.....oh well at least I could a picture


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

That right there is something that I have never done not ever will probably.

Congrats on the effort of being like a real Indian hunter (feather not spot).

Not sure what to make of that backdrop you got there in your picture, but it is rather mysterious.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

haha, spooley, 
that's funny you picked up on that, yeah, its an old barn, that is not being used anymore , and it has a bunch of junk in it. it looks like something from a horror movie or a serial killer flick. (trust me I know), but rather its just an old man that has too much on his plate and does not have time to clean it out. 
that is where we clean hogs and deer. 
great place. I love that ranch.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Awsome!


----------

